# KI:Do I or don't I?



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Weather good, free time, reports of snapper and trevally - time to stock up for Christmas. Got a call from the guy who owns the place we launch from on the north coast and he said maybe I should rethink fishing on my favourite spot for a while. He was standing on the dune looking at the sea and saw a huge dorsal fin with metres to the tail fin. A huge pointer cruising my fishing spots. He guesses about 6m+ - enormous!!
The workers at the nearby ab farm were checking their intakes in a small tinny and crapped themselves when they saw the big girl. I really want to fish but how far do you trust your sharkshield? I'm cautious but not paranoid but the thought of having a toothy critter alongside 2m longer than my yak is not reassuring so maybe I will wait a while - bugger!! If I went out I could imagine a fair bit of neck swiveling going on. Why is it that the loudest noises are always behind you?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Does you Wavedance Kingfisher look like a seal or metre long fish? I'd go anyway (based on various encounters with sharks, albeit not GWS). Generally speaking, they are after what looks like prey.

If not... you can always stay in your lounge room watching TV. It's easy to make this comment here, because I'm not in GWS territory ATM, but we still have whalers, hammerheads and tigers.

I'd still go for the paddle/fish. The road to the launch is more dangerous (IMO).

trev


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kid you might find this story interesting, with the author being Scott who in those days had another user name

http://baustraliankayakfishingforum.runboard.com/t16


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive been sitting here for a wile now thinking about what i would do in this situation and to be honest im still not sure. I havent come across any big sharks yet but i think if i had to choose between a GWS and a big Tiger Shark hanging around me id choose the GWS. GWS's eat seals but Tigers eat car number plates.

If you do head out though make sure your battery has a good charge in it, you dont want that sheild going down before your back on the sand.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

leftieant said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Does you Wavedance Kingfisher look like a seal or metre long fish? I'd go anyway (based on various encounters with sharks, albeit not GWS). Generally speaking, they are after what looks like prey.
> ...


Ant

I have no problem / criticism of re your advice. It is undoubtedletly sound advice. I don't live and paddle in a GWS evironment, but we have them for a few months of the year, even in Moreton Bay, though at all other times we have other potential man eating species. It is a subjective thing, and I would _never _question anyone's decision to call it quits. My view is you just never know where the suckers are. Also, generally speaking, if you don't look like a seal, if you don't burley, if you don't present a bait that mimics their usual prey, you have a lower chance of being attacked (maybe ?).

How much lower is the question. _I do not mean to present the image of whatever you do will be fine._

I still think the road to the launch is more hazardous, but stand to be corrected or criticized for this opinion.

trev

trev


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah thanks Snow. I have not been out for a few months now waiting for the big KI trip which I'm not sure I will enjoy quite as much now. Looks like we have more chance of meeting up in the pub than on the water!

Paul.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

I'd go out just for the chance of seeing a fish that big, seriously, that's awesome and I would take the odds that its not likely to eat you - just dont use bait or keep and fish which might bleed into the water lol


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Snapper and sharks not a good mix. Yep I'd have massive second thoughts about heading out. I also have a shark shield but don't trust it 100 per cent six metres is a big shark.


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Paul
Not trying to introduce paranoia here, mostly just venting frustration at having to think seriously about whether the shark risk is serious. According to the locals the pointer has been around for about ten days so I'm trying to guess?? when it is safe to return. It probably isn't dangerous but I still think caution suits me better than gungho. Sharks are almost certainly present most of the time and while using my shield I have never seen a shark but that may just be coincidence. Be nice to try it out on a shark but maybe I need to start with something smaller!!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Last time I went out I took a "big rod", for the first time, with a plan of putting a small (20cm-ish) squid on and hoping for a gummy a snapper or a big flatty.
I only caught good size (30cm+) squid that day, so stuck to plastics and light tackle.

Several hours into the trip I saw "something" breeching the surface off in the distance.
It wasn't a wave / whitecap, as it was moving in the opposite direction to the chop and swell.
Boat wash colliding with swell / chop - hadn't seen any boats near me for at least 30 mins.
Whatever it was, the disturbance in the water surface was big enough for me to spot from several hundred meters away (it was indirectly between me and the shore). It wasn't a large area like a school of baitfish being spooked, it was one spot making a large bow-wave from my left to right and more towards me than away from me. Then it stopped.
I have seen dolphins in that bay, and have heard reports of big sharks. It's "Mako season" down here.
I told myself it was a dolphin - although I have never seen them acting like this thing was.

I stopped dangling my heels in the water for probably the next hour, checked that my catch wasn't bleeding, and was very alert for any splashes - or bumps (probably would have needed to change undies if I'd had a bump) for the next 30 mins or so - then started to relax again, and enjoyed a couple more hours on the water.

In your situation - if it was the _only_ area to fish I might "risk it", moreso if I had a shark shield, but I don't think I;'d enjoy the trip as much as usual. More likely I'd be thinking of that little lagoon / creek / bay down the coast I'd always wanted to check out but never got around to, and fish there.
Pff. Who am I kidding? Wife says no fishing until after xmas, too many jobs to do around the house. Sooner take my chances with 6m GWS than upset her. :lol:


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Spork
There are other spots but this particular spot is great this time of year but maybe a shift is in order to calm the doubts.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

The GWS is there because he knows what you know. There are nice fat fish around. The problem you have is that you want some of the fish and if he happens to be around as your a reeling in a fish he is likely to chase it. If he does and hits you at speed, your SS is unlikely to make any difference. About a year ago a pro Sqidder at Lady Bay had his boat hit by a GWSand the impact threw him across the boat and he fractured his collar bone. That is with a 6m boat.

Your dilemma is this. Go yakking but not fishing and you are probably safe. Catch anything and it become a nice live bait lure for you visitor. If you want fish,I suggest that you might like to find another spot.


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

A geo survey of gulf waters a few years ago had advanced scanners which showed there was no shortage of really large sharks in St Vincent's. As fishermen, we probably see less than 1% of what's down there. So the point is, the danger is always there, whether you go now, or in a month, or in a years time.

Your decision to fish should be based on how well you can deal with this ever-present risk.

A member of AKFF who calculates risk as part of his job came to the conclusion that the risk of being taken by a shark while kayaking is about the same as having a fatal accident while driving a car. This is my assessment also.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Our Tassie members are also kayaking in GWS territory, and have done for years without incident (?). Maybe the spike in fatalities in WA in the past year has unnerved a few of us?



Berger said:


> A geo survey of gulf waters a few years ago had advanced scanners which showed there was no shortage of really large sharks in St Vincent's. As fishermen, we probably see less than 1% of what's down there. So the point is, the danger is always there, whether you go now, or in a month, or in a years time.
> 
> Your decision to fish should be based on how well you can deal with this ever-present risk.
> 
> A member of AKFF who calculates risk as part of his job came to the conclusion that the risk of being taken by a shark while kayaking is about the same as having a fatal accident while driving a car. This is my assessment also.





Berger said:


> Your decision to fish should be based on how well you can deal with this ever-present risk.


If Kikid hadn't seen that shark he would have gone out, as would most of us. There are sharks everywhere, with many bull sharks (whalers and known to have been responsible for many attacks and fatalaties) travelling up rivers by 50 km into almost fresh water. So you are never really 'safe', unless you are in a freshwater river/dam/lake.

If we knew how many are under us, and treated it as a considerable risk, then none of us would ever kayak fish again.

trev


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Berger said:


> member of AKFF who calculates risk as part of his job came to the conclusion that the risk of being taken by a shark while kayaking is about the same as having a fatal accident while driving a car. This is my assessment also.


It figures that driving and yakking are both a bit riskier on KI on account of the wildlife 
I think I'd go but reconsider berleying.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

This is one dilemma which most of us kayakers would consider at various times. I would say that it is the one you can't see which could be the problem ie the one which has made up its mind and going to charge shark shield or not. As Emufingers mentioned a bit by a charging shark is not going to be a good outcome. If sharks worked out that all they had to do was bump that bit of plastic and nudge out the occupant, then we are all in deep doo doo. This would not be a thing you would want to see http://dpti.sa.gov.au/ondeck/news?443. Its hard to keep a low profile in a kayak when your shorts are filling rapidly!!! Kikid, waiting may be the best option.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)




----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Squidley said:


> I like the first bit, not thrilled about the second!!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I reckon go for it! Take your camera - if things go well, you'll be famous. If things don't go quite so well, you'll still be famous! No brainer. :lol:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

As long as you dont get eaten on the drive to launch or hit by a bus while your on the water you should right.


----------



## Mobynick (Jul 10, 2012)

How many people die in road accidents each year? A large, dangerous species of shark is in a given area that you intend to fish = driving on one of australias worst blackspot roads for 10 kms and doing a uturn and re-driving it...for several hours, add this to the worst time for accidents (say easter or new years) with several repeat drunk drivers and you have equivalent odds.

If it were me there is nothing that could get me out there in a yak. Caution isn't cowardly, it's smart.
Besides if you were bumbed or hooked a big fish and rolled your splashing may provoke a bite, not an attack just a chew to see if you're food but the damage my well be fatal. Besides getting killed or maimed near xmas is a shitty xmas present to give your loved ones.


----------



## Dewalt (Nov 25, 2012)

I spent two years on a Shark boat, working out of Port Lincoln when i was a lad. Caught thousands of sharks but only one White pointer at around 18 feet. The length of the animal when on the deck was not the impressive feature, its was the massive girth and dentures that gave it its presence and made me realize that i would never ever want to be in the water with this creature. Just one test chomp to see if you were tasty would be enough but as i pointed out, that was one in two years compared to the thousands of other sharks we caught in this period. Sometimes up to 8 tonne a week, not something im proud of these days but then again at fifteen i didn't really think about it the same way i do now.

If i knew one was in the area i would not go out just from the mental picture i still carry in my head but then again it doesn't stop me swimming and enjoying the ocean at other times as i know its not the norm to have them in close.

Sorry for the ramble but i can still see that mental picture in my head of that creature from over three decades ago.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Dewalt said:


> ... I can still see that mental picture in my head of that creature from over three decades ago.


As you would.

Point made, and completely on-topic.

trev


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Guess what Occy - this is my yak - nice colour eh!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kikid said:


> Guess what Occy - this is my yak - nice colour eh!


Yep. Same as one of mine. makes it easy to find the kayak, and maybe the body (always wear bright clothes to save time for the search team). :shock:

trev


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That's a nice silver trev, I feel your dilemma


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/sout ... 6547788128
Looks like it moved around to Island Beach now.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I got taken for a ride by an 8-10 foot jumping bronzie there twice on the same trip 
god I miss the place


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Squidley your mad


----------

